# Microsoft patcht WINS und Office



## Newsfeed (10 Mai 2011)

Alle Lücken ermöglichen das Kompromittieren anfälliger Systeme. Von der kritischen WINS-Lücke sind jedoch nur die Server-Versionen betroffen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

